# Share to Adobe Clip gone from LR mobile ?



## freecall

Mobile Operating System: IOS 11
Desktop Operating System: High Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):

Hello, I want to use adobe premier from Lightroom mobile collections via share a in LR mobile (a lot of adobe postings & videos show this option) , but in my LR mobile 3.1.0SEFFEC9 there is no option anymore "share to video" ... where did this option go ... anybody any idea please ?

Thanks Bjoern


----------

